# oneida bows



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i gotta ask, whats the attraction to the puking buzzards (oneida eagles/ospreys) for shooting fish? ive never shot one, but ive never heard anything good about them. were they just a fad, and everyone uses them for there fishing bows now, or am i missing something. also, how do they shoot?


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

I have 4 oneidas. I like them because I can snap shoot with them and they have the power to hit fish in deep water or out far from the boat during the day.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

do they have a consistent draw like a recurce or lonbow then? i shoot 2 50# recurves, and i can shoot through any fish i can see, and reach with my string. dont get me wrong, im not picking on them, im just wondering what the attraction is for shooting fish. i know there not nearly as fast as most compounds, and the only person i know that hunts with one is uncle ted.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I shoot a Mathews now, but I have owned and shot deer with Bear (half dozen recurves and compounds), Jennings, Wing (recurve and compound) , York, Oneida, Parker, ---- I don't know if I can remember all of them. The Oneida's are very good bows. My Aero Force would do 240 fps and back in the 80's that was no slouch. What I like about my Oneida for fishing is there is no cable guard always hanging up your line. It has never happened to me, but I have seen guys let fly with their string looped over their cable guard. I have however been known to shoot without pushing the button when I had a setup with a Zebco 808 spinning reel. I like the old Oneida's for fishing, because of the little drop off. It is easier to snap shoot, or in some situations shoot with less than a full draw.

One of the great things about my Aero Force was that you could come to full draw, rest the lower limb tip on your knee, and there was zero holding weight. Really, you could drop the string and nothing would happen. I once changed strings by coming to full draw, having my buddy hold both limb tips, and changing the string. He was holding only the physical weight of the bow.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ok, that makes sense. like i said ive never shot one, and was just curious. i knew there was something special about them when they first came out, but i didnt know what.


----------



## hunterforever (May 10, 2007)

Hey bo this is tyson and just wanted to ask you some ??? well email back..bye


----------

